# Ceramic vs Plastic Dripper



## wastedhours

I've been having a look on Coffee Hit at potentially getting a V60 - and I was wondering what the major difference is between a ceramic and plastic version?

I assume the ceramic version keeps heat longer, but it's 3x as expensive - worth it?


----------



## garydyke1

I have no issues with the plastic version. I dont have to worry about dropping it & I get tasty brews.

Vaguely remember reading some tests where the difference in heat retention (ie end beverage temp) was negligible.

Maybe get a plastic one to see if its a brew method you get along with, if so then invest in the ceramic


----------



## wastedhours

Sounds like a plan! Was just making sure I wasn't going to be missing out on any real changes in flavour using it, and it will mean I can pick up some more espresso-making bits instead which is nice.


----------



## garydyke1

Steve, v60 is much more relying on your pouring technique that the heat retention in the dripper itself. You will need a pouring kettle for optimal results


----------



## wastedhours

I had a plan for that - I was already budgeting for a Buono, but read elsewhere on here that an olive oil pourer could work as well.


----------



## stavros

I bought the plastic one cup V60 as it was cheapest, with one eye on a ceramic 2 cup if and when I was happy with the results and my technique. I also looked at oil drizzlers but on Mike's recommendation I bought a homeloo pouring kettle instead. It was probably only a fiver more. They sell them new on eBay too and it was on my doorstep within a week. I'm getting really good brews now I've nailed the grind and pour. Couldn't be happier with it actually, excellent brewing method.


----------



## Earlepap

I reckon any jug and a steady hand works alright.


----------



## MikeHag

A good slow pouring spout is essential for many (not all) pourovers in my humble opinion, having previously used a normal kettle and only got bad results. And the better it is at retaining heat, the better the brew too. Size also matters... larger mass equals greater heat retention.


----------



## Earlepap

Larger mass = better heat retention eh? Interesting. Don't make me go and buy a buono Mike! Granted going straight from a heavy, clunky kettle won't get a good pour, but using a smaller jug means a lot more control. I use my steaming jug which is about 400ml capacity I think, and can get a light, steady stream with that. I accept it does lose some heat, although when I do a 250ml-ish cup in 2.5mins it means it's just right and ready to drink once finished pouring.


----------



## lookseehear

Regarding heat retention in the v60 I wouldn't imagine there's much difference between ceramic and plastic. I think someone a home barista did some tests on heat retention of thick vs thin walled cups and they found that almost all of the heat is lost from the top so it made little difference. I expect the v60s to be the same.

I have a plastic 02 for work and a ceramic 02 for home and don't notice much difference, although I think you have to be a bit more careful pre warming the ceramic one.


----------



## garydyke1

wastedhours said:


> I had a plan for that - I was already budgeting for a Buono, but read elsewhere on here that an olive oil pourer could work as well.


I have one of these http://www.homeloo.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=48&products_id=574

Perfectly balanced in the hand, brilliant heat retention & as good control pouring as Buono!


----------



## MikeHag

Better, even. Spout is slightly thinner. I think maybe the buono wins on heat retention, but the 'ubercosy' fixes that


----------



## garydyke1

Have they finished knitting yet?


----------



## MikeHag

Hilda is doing two as we speak


----------



## Earlepap

How much does that kettle cost with shipment? I suppose I could check the site myself, but..... indolence, blergh.


----------



## garydyke1

I think it was about 16 quid, but the exchange rate was different


----------



## snegger

I just got one of these today http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ceramic-Filter-Cone.html great quality.


----------

